# how big.....



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

im interested in breeding reds what size tank for a breeding pair of reds

thnx -wrath-


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I've heard of people doing it in a 55g if its just the two reds and nothing to disturb or take up space.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

aright thnx


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

tyourkie did it in a 45g


----------



## Trillyen (Sep 2, 2003)

Did u ever have any luck breeding ur ps. dosent look like u got that much in put bac, im trying to breed in my 40 gl long what size tank u got? Good luck.


----------

